# Arch Rivals ...



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Whoopie and Bajie visit the new Wembley after waxing lyrical with the Poorboys


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Stunningly sexual mate. :smokin: Your 32 looks the nuts!


----------



## tsunwei (Apr 12, 2005)

that 32 looks like it just rolled off the production line. marvellous. perhaps a video pf it against the saab =D


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Hehe -

You can tell how much a man loves his motor by the amount of photo's he takes.
It really does look superb mate.

Cem


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Those smoked indicator lenses look the bollocks  :smokin: :smokin: 

How did you do that, or did you buy them?


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Thanks for the comments guys 

Cem. Got a Kitchen Pass next Saturday if you want to come out to play  Its about time I drove YOU somewhere. You know better than most how long its taken to get me into a GTR.



Pikey said:


> Those smoked indicator lenses look the bollocks  :smokin: :smokin:
> 
> How did you do that, or did you buy them?


Pikey, this was posted on another thread by GTREA regarding my indicators:

_Looks like the Indicators have been hit with a few coats of 'Niteshades' which is a tint spray (in a can)....works well if a few clear coats are applied over the top of it...otherwise can come out looking very flat..!_

The indicators were like that when I got the car, ask Wixy or Luffy who may be able to shed some light as they are the previous owners here in the UK.

:smokin:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow,that is one very very clean R32,loving it mate!!!


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Jesus!, how shiney! It looks wet, it's that shiney


----------



## Jay (Sep 1, 2003)

man thats awesome, very nice mate


----------



## GTREA (May 6, 2005)

I never get sick of looking at your car...presents supurb, love the wheels 

Re: the indicators, a quick search on Yahoo for 'Niteshades' came up with this:\

http://www.stevensautoglaze.com/national/auto/niteshds.htm

You should be able to buy it at Halfords or similar, just if you choose to do it spray it on in very light coats as it runs extremely easily, and dont go to dark!
Niteshades itself comes out very 'flat' after application, make sure you apply a few coats of 'Clear' over the top of the niteshades, cutback with 1200grit wet sandpaper, then polish for a true factory finish 

Bajie yours appears to have 'Reflection and shine' so it appears to have been done properly


----------



## GTREA (May 6, 2005)

And these are the real ones...bloody Expensive at 191 pounds!

http://www.dspeed.co.jp/winker/index.html


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

looks well nice. I think Wixy must have done the indicators as I dont remember them being like that when luffy owned it. Could be wrong though.

Bajie - what cleaning products did you use to get that finish - it looks lovely mate


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

you are right Martin, i didnt do the indicators, it was one of the first thing Wixy did! I believe he bought them like that but im not sure where from, Cars looking good Bajie!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

gtr mart said:


> Bajie - what cleaning products did you use to get that finish - it looks lovely mate


Alex Creasey supplies all my cleaning products.
I used Poorboys wax and then Poorboys Sealant for the wet 'n' shiny finish.

The Saab also had the clay bars and hadn't seen water on this day.
She usually looks like this ...










Top products, top bloke Alex 

Whoopie just called, he's cleaned the Saab and people think he's had a respray


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Fair plays those skyline wheels look the mutts! :smokin:

(mind you the saab ones aint half bad either :smokin: :smokin:  )

I think I am going to have to get me some of that wax and sealant. is it a swine to apply?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

one other thing.

I just had a quick peep on the serious performance website.

there are a few poorboy products. which one is it?

Is it the:
--------------------------------------------------------------
poor boys Ex sealant (thinner black bottle - similar to hawayan tropic suncream bottle)

Poorboy’s 
EX Sealant
Poorboy’s EX Sealant is an Amino Functional Resin with Carnauba. Use it post-polishing to ensure extra shine, extra protection and extra long-lasting beauty for your vehicles.
EX SEALANT is the result of many years of research. Having talked to thousands of car enthusiasts, listened to their concerns and needs, and developed very unique detailing products.. This product is safe on all finishes, including: Clearcoats, Lacquer, Enamel, Imron, Pearl, Fibreglass and Gelcoats!
Supplied with one ‘PVA Lifetime Applicator Sponge’.
SPEXS"
--------------------------------------------------------
Or is it:

Poorboys polish with 100% carnauba (white bottle)
"Poorboy’s 
Polish with 100% Carnauba
Easy on/easy off, sun or shade, has the right amount of cleaners and protectants to leave an easy-to-maintain vehicle. Even though today's clearcoats are great protectors of the paint beneath them, most people do not have the time or experience to properly maintain them. To keep that "new look" you must polish the vehicle's surface to regain a silky-smooth finish. This process will remove contaminates, surface dirt, some fine surface scratches, bird droppings, and water stains (acid rain)."

-----------------------------------------------------
or is it 

Poorboys professional polish (white bottle with poorboys world written on it)

Poorboy’s 
Professional Polish

No wax 
No silicone 
No UV protectant 
Body shop safe 
For ultimate clearcoats 
Designed for: perfectionists, professional detailers, body shops 
Perfect for: Show vehicles, classics vehicles, trucks, motorcyles, race cars & boats too! 

----------------------------------------------
or finally, is it:

Poorboy’s 
EX-P (round white bottle with EX P written on it)

Poorboy's EX-P is a pure sealant that easily brings out the brilliance and clarity of new and well-maintained vehicles. EX-P is an Amino Functional Resin which combines ease of use with unbeatable protection and shine. EX-P can be used in sun or shade.! 



sorry for the long post, I included the descriptions also.

cheers

Martin


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

doh - missed one.

or is it the nattys paste wax?

Poorboy’s 
Natty’s Paste Wax

Natty's Paste Wax is a very unique Carnauba wax that is long lasting and so simple to use. Natty's Paste Wax gives incredible clarity to any color, as well as protection from UV and the environment. Comes with a free PVA applicator sponge.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

This one ....

_Poorboys polish with 100% carnauba (white bottle)
Poorboy’s Polish with 100% Carnauba
Easy on/easy off, sun or shade, has the right amount of cleaners and protectants to leave an easy-to-maintain vehicle. _ 

Can be put on outside so long as it doesn't rain.

Followed by this one ...

_Poorboy’s EX Sealant is an Amino Functional Resin with Carnauba. Use it post-polishing to ensure extra shine, extra protection and extra long-lasting beauty for your vehicles._

Which gives the "wet shine" look. One coating should last 6mths.

Did one panel at a time, with Whoopie waxing on, Bajie waxing off and Bajie Jnr buffing until the call of the PS2 was too great to resist 

He can't drive but he beats me like a good 'un at FIFA Street


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Im going to have to get me some of that stuff :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

I might have to have a go at the front indicators too :smokin:


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Bajie,
The 32 looks great, Well shiny 

Nigel


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

pikey said:


> Im going to have to get me some of that stuff
> 
> I might have to have a go at the front indicators too


my thoughts exactly mate! Do you think smoked would look ok on my red car? It certainly suits the darker grey.

Nice one Bajie for the guidance on what products to use - crack me up about the mini sweat shop you had going polishing the car!


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

I think clear would suit yours better, but then I guess you're (like me) not going to go out and spend £300 on a set of D-speed clear indicators  

Ive seen a product called 'Plastikote' applied to rear lights, is it the same stuff?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I might go for it anyway. I am thinking about like - whats looks best - smoked or bright orange....

I guess if I do a shit job, then bright orange would be the anwer...


----------



## Whitewheels (Nov 12, 2003)

Nice! I just love those wheels  .....the color and everything  
How wide are they and what´s the tire size??


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Wow, that is one stunning R32. I think I'll wait until the garage is clear of the trevor until I start waxing it like that. Oh, and once I've had the wheels refurbished...and replaced a few bits of trim...and then get it resprayed and then...uh oh...the slippery slope beckons!
Damn nice car mate


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Nice wheels Bajie, I saw them at the autosport show (i think they were the ones), however I was not sure how they would look on my 32, im very tempted! where did you buy them from? and what is the width and offset?


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I'd love to take credit for the condition of the car but it really is down to Chris for sourcing such a nice example, Luffy and Wixy for keeping her clean and modding sensibly.
Whitewheels
Wixy decided on the wheels using Gran Turismo 
They are 18in rims with 265/35 tyres. Having looked at your car pictures I wouldn't change the rims you have unless I absolutely had to, the silver lip is stunning.

Pikey/gtr mart, Alex has a stand at JapFest this weekend ...


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

BAJIE said:


> Pikey/gtr mart, Alex has a stand at JapFest this weekend ...


Too late - my order has already been placed 

I hope he isnt giving discount on the stand  (not that it matters as I can go as I ahve to sit some exames on Tuesday, wednesday and Thursday


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Bajie, do u go to any of the mini meets at Ace Cafe? wouldlove to see the rims on your car in real life, before I go out and buy a set


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Ace cafe [Nth Circular] I can do.
Whens the next one.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Looks stunning. 

Get that Chunnel booked up....


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Kitchen pass sorted mate .
Got a date with this beast ...










... when I get there  .


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Be careful mate - those front brakes dont look very effective.. :smokin:


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Stunning R32 buddy ... very nice


----------

